# Ajusco on saturday April 29



## pol (Aug 3, 2005)

Going to “Las Llanatas del Ajusco” on this Saturday April 29, 2006. I'll be there around 9.20 am. My plan is to ride uphill all the way to the downhill courses and go down either by Cabro, PanAm, or Rapida.......anyone interested?????


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll be going too but maybe i'll go though the downhill first, the back up and then again though the downhill


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah Im probably going with tacubaya too. Oh and which trail is "rapida"? I only know of amansalocos, el muerto, la nueva and panamericano....
Oh and BTW, are you going to enter the race on Sunday??


----------



## pol (Aug 3, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah Im probably going with tacubaya too. Oh and which trail is "rapida"? I only know of amansalocos, el muerto, la nueva and panamericano....
> Oh and BTW, are you going to enter the race on Sunday??


NO ENGLISH, NO SPANISH, EN SPANGLISH
la rapida es la new, hay quien le dice de una manera y hay que la conoce the other way around. Y how do you manage to comenzar la rodada with the downhill primero??? you take the little comionsito before you start to pedalear???? and then ride all the way parriva and then romperte la mother on the way pabajo again. That sounds chido to me. At what time piensan arrivar????

The problema I see is that the pinche troka starts to trabajar ya medio late......o me equivoco????

AAAH y one more thing...What es BTW????? I've never de los nuncas done that one.....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

pol said:


> NO ENGLISH, NO SPANISH, EN SPANGLISH
> la rapida es la new, hay quien le dice de una manera y hay que la conoce the other way around. Y how do you manage to comenzar la rodada with the downhill primero??? you take the little comionsito before you start to pedalear???? and then ride all the way parriva and then romperte la mother on the way pabajo again. That sounds chido to me. At what time piensan arrivar????
> 
> The problema I see is that the pinche troka starts to trabajar ya medio late......o me equivoco????
> ...


BTW= by the way


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

pol said:


> NO ENGLISH, NO SPANISH, EN SPANGLISH
> la rapida es la new, hay quien le dice de una manera y hay que la conoce the other way around. Y how do you manage to comenzar la rodada with the downhill primero??? you take the little comionsito before you start to pedalear???? and then ride all the way parriva and then romperte la mother on the way pabajo again. That sounds chido to me. At what time piensan arrivar????
> 
> The problema I see is that the pinche troka starts to trabajar ya medio late......o me equivoco????
> ...


We dont have a coche, so the persona that dejarnos in the parque instead goes all the camino to el top and dejarnos there. Then we go verls le vas and then subir up to the top de nuevo and then bajar otra ves.

Or in frenglishpanish

Nous n'avons pas un coche, ainsi le persona que les dejarnos dans le parque va à la place tout le camino jusqu au dessus et aux dejarnos de EL là. Alors nous allons verls le vas et puis subir jusqu'à de nuevo supérieur and then bajar otra ves.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

pol said:


> NO ENGLISH, NO SPANISH, EN SPANGLISH
> la rapida es la new, hay quien le dice de una manera y hay que la conoce the other way around. Y how do you manage to comenzar la rodada with the downhill primero??? you take the little comionsito before you start to pedalear???? and then ride all the way parriva and then romperte la mother on the way pabajo again. That sounds chido to me. At what time piensan arrivar????
> 
> The problema I see is that the pinche troka starts to trabajar ya medio late......o me equivoco????
> ...


WTF?!?!?!


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Or in frenglishpanish
> 
> Nous n'avons pas un coche, ainsi le persona que les dejarnos dans le parque va à la place tout le camino jusqu au dessus et aux dejarnos de EL là. Alors nous allons verls le vas et puis subir jusqu'à de nuevo supérieur and then bajar otra ves.


FRENCH IS STRONG

     

GLAMOUR


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

I might do the same as 545 and tacubaya
 see you there mann whoe else is in??


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

mtbgiovanny said:


> I might do the same as 545 and tacubaya
> see you there mann whoe else is in??


Is cyber jesus going te be there cause i need to do some nice yoga with wai lana have also im planing to invite Polvo De Estrellas TRIPLE A

Polvo dijo que la derrota más dolorosa fue cuando perdió su cabellera. "Soy un poco vanidoso, como toda la gente". My Flowers: "Todos tenemos vanidad. La belleza no sólo es un atractivo".


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

I might do the same as 545 and tacubaya
 see you there mann whoe else is in??


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

mtbgiovanny said:


> I might do the same as 545 and tacubaya
> see you there mann whoe else is in??


OMFG

KEIKO


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

* cough* *ban* *cough*

The problem is that when we go down from the downhill the first time we dont go all the way to the parking lot but start where there are some big dirt ramps and a tree with a vigilante... Idk how to tell you where it is.... so it may be better to see you in la virgen


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Nah, it would be easier to meet in a place like the quesadillas or las truchas. 
So, is it going to be done or not?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Las truchas definately because that way we can skip all the boring beginning climb.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

We can meet at las truchas at 9.30 or something like that.


----------



## pol (Aug 3, 2005)

will anyone arrive at las llantas parking lot??????


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Meeeee!!!!!

is the thing tomorrow cause I think I wont be able because I whent to a party and I'm in the state between pen**jo and totalmente pedo so tomorrow I'm gonna have a really good cruda mann but on the 30th won't you come?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mtbgiovanny said:


> Meeeee!!!!!
> 
> is the thing tomorrow cause I think I wont be able because I whent to a party and I'm in the state between pen**jo and totalmente pedo so tomorrow I'm gonna have a really good cruda mann but on the 30th won't you come?


We alll went to the party and we all went to ride today so that is not an excuse.
(and ofcourse, you can't say I was less drunk than you)


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow, the cabrorroca was soo fun. Thanks for taking us pol  
Oh and by the way, what happened to your knee?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah cabrorroca rulzzz

That Dawg Primo, Cdale Gemini and "Simon" are sooooo nice, really bling


----------



## pol (Aug 3, 2005)

*Fue un gusto......*

Que bueno que les gusto.....Cuando quieran nos ponemos de acuerdo y nos vemos para pedalear....... le dan muy bien los dos ..... 545 baja como si tuviera una bici doble suspensión, rápido, seguro, muy muy bien....pero las palmas se las lleva tacubaya, que sin miedo y se avienta por los downhills en una bici COMPLETAMENTE RIGIDA!!!!!!!......WOW  .......mis respetos chavos...... es una lección de que lo mas importante no es la bici ni, la suspensión, ni los frenos, ni el casco....sino las ganas de pasarla bien....sigan así y nos vemos en la montaña.

PD....Y un saludo a los dos de parte de Simon

PPD.....AAAAYYYY ya que güeva el ingles


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> We alll went to the party and we all went to ride today so that is not an excuse.
> (and ofcourse, you can't say I was less drunk than you)


hahaha lol no just that my mom didn't want to take me


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mtbgiovanny said:


> hahaha lol no just that my mom didn't want to take me


Awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------

